# dog box dealers in georgia



## CUTNHARE (Dec 12, 2011)

are there any places that sale dog boxes in georgia ?


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 12, 2011)

theres a feed store in dalton that sells houndsmen deluxe diamond plate  boxes


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Dec 13, 2011)

Me!


----------



## CUTNHARE (Dec 13, 2011)

Who me ? Where are you located ? What kind of boxes do you sell ?


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 13, 2011)

While at Bass Pro recently, I saw a good looking diamond plate, insulated with top storage. I think it had about a 650.00 price tag. Not sure of the brand but looked to be of very good quality.


----------



## Hardwood (Dec 13, 2011)

Lawsons home center in Ball Ground


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 13, 2011)

Hardwood said:


> Lawsons home center in Ball Ground



x2.Its where i got mine


----------



## fireretriever (Dec 13, 2011)

Me and I live in SW GA almost on the Fla line


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey (Dec 13, 2011)

*dog box's*

agri supply in statesboro ga  has  a  whole  lot  of selections on them  most i  have seen any where  all shapes and sizes!!


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

*dog box dealer's*

yea there fuzzy  thats  what i was gonna say  ,  i buy all mine there   got  one for the  mule there   , they got   a   whole isle of them there!


----------



## poolecw (Dec 14, 2011)

My hunting buddy's brother builds them in Kentucky.  My buddy then sells some down here.  He's got a shipment coming in around Christmas.   He is located in Summerville....not to far from you.


----------



## CUTNHARE (Dec 14, 2011)

CAn you give me your buddy's name and number ? 
Thanks


----------



## poolecw (Dec 15, 2011)

I will send you a private message with his info.




CUTNHARE said:


> CAn you give me your buddy's name and number ?
> Thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 15, 2011)

I bought one in Blairsville years ago. Can't remember name of place. Sold heritage boxes. Lawson's in Ballground has a few. I got a buddy in Jasper Ellijay area that can get a Owens for ya. Id wait till last week in Jan and go to the winter classic and get one. Any kind you want will be there!


----------



## Dbender (Dec 15, 2011)

Dura custom in Eastman makes custom boxes trailer etc real reasonable 478 783-2401


----------



## j_seph (Dec 15, 2011)

PM cwc2006 and he can build you a good one as you like it
Tell him Joe sent ya


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 15, 2011)

http://dura-custom.com/


----------



## jamo76 (Dec 15, 2011)

Beagler282 said:


> http://dura-custom.com/


X2 I've had two and for the money you can't beat em!


----------



## hhbgl (Dec 17, 2011)

There is fellow in CHatsworth that custom builds boxes similiar to a regal or a heritage, he can pretty much do it anyway you want it. I'll find out who he is and post it. Would be fairly close to Adairsville too.


----------



## hhbgl (Dec 17, 2011)

Mitchell Bandy 706-226-8545


----------



## CUTNHARE (Dec 17, 2011)

I know mitchell didnt know he was building boxes I'll give him a call .

Thanks


----------



## englishmonster (Dec 18, 2011)

*dog box*

i would wait for tha Classic. you can get an awesome deal on new and used down there


----------

